# My Orient collection



## tankbustaz

hello guys, 
I'm addicted to orient, so allow me to post this new thread
these are my orient watches, enjoy!

Orient King Diver 40th anniversary limited edition silver









Orient King Diver 40th anniversary limited edition Black









orient 40th anniversary black with light brown strap (with better serial number)









My favorite Orient classic look wide-day, please, can anyone ID this watch for me?









My orient neo 70's - new quartz watch FUND0002H









orient neo 70s with black leather









orient multiyear with leather strap, i love the complexity of the dial









orient white millenium with leather strap









and my lovely orient rally blue leather version


----------



## tankbustaz

orient Opulence Black - poorman's orientstar somes LOL









GMT 200m black dial









M-force 2011 black









orient Opulence white dial


----------



## tankbustaz

Orient black AVIATOR with anvil bracelet









Orient Tonneau power reserve









Orient X STI limited edition bracelet version









Black Ray


----------



## tankbustaz

orient Tourist dark blue









Planet Orient Black with custom leather strap









Planet Orient orange bezel SS Bracelet


----------



## tankbustaz

*MAKO XL, collect them all haha!*

mako XL lume dial









Mako XL Blue version









orange Mako XL









and my favorite, the Black Mako XL on alba leather strap


----------



## hit80s

Nice collection!


----------



## slccj

Impressive! I have the lume dial Mako XL and thinking of getting a Blue Ray or a Blue XL but the King Diver and the Tourist are tempting as well. In fact they ALL are!


----------



## hooligan

Congrats on a great collection, and thanks for posting the wrist shots I think they are invaluable for judging the true appearance of a watch before making a purchase and just nice to look at as well.


----------



## tankbustaz

hit80s said:


> Nice collection!


thanks bro!



slccj said:


> Impressive! I have the lume dial Mako XL and thinking of getting a Blue Ray or a Blue XL but the King Diver and the Tourist are tempting as well. In fact they ALL are!


yuppp, orient watches are very addictive and tempting



hooligan said:


> Congrats on a great collection, and thanks for posting the wrist shots I think they are invaluable for judging the true appearance of a watch before making a purchase and just nice to look at as well.


thanks bro, 
and yes, wrist shot is needed, glad my posts can be useful for you


----------



## gerryoris

I like the M-force very manly look awesome watch! and hows the lume on the black aviator holding? its is come with a anvil bracelet or separate?


----------



## tankbustaz

gerryoris said:


> I like the M-force very manly look awesome watch! and hows the lume on the black aviator holding? its is come with a anvil bracelet or separate?


yeah, m-force is awesome, with 24mm lug it is manly!
the lume on aviator is good, much much better than hogrider
anvil is bought separately


----------



## slccj

Wow. Just wow. You added even more! My wallet is not going to thank you!


----------



## Rojote

I would say your a Orientoholic. Nice.


----------



## jdmfetish

original poster your collection is very nice, i too love them and collect them


----------



## jdmfetish

My favorite Orient classic look wide-date, please, can anyone ID this watch for me?









ID Orient part/model # = #1badazzwach


----------



## lukaboy

The Orient King Diver 40th anniversary limited edition Black is a handsome watch! Beautiful collection


----------



## tankbustaz

slccj said:


> Wow. Just wow. You added even more! My wallet is not going to thank you!


my wallet is thin and slim haha



Rojote said:


> I would say your a Orientoholic. Nice.


thanks bro



jdmfetish said:


> ID Orient part/model # = #1badazzwach


pardon me, but I don't understand, what is badazzwach ?



lukaboy said:


> The Orient King Diver 40th anniversary limited edition Black is a handsome watch! Beautiful collection


the black one is handsome indeed


----------



## bambini

nice collection tankbustaz and jdmfetish!


----------



## jdmfetish

pardon me, but I don't understand, what is badazzwach ?


badazzwach = bad ass watch = nice 



bambini thank you


----------



## Krosya

tankbustaz said:


> Planet Orient Black with custom leather strap


Nice Collection. Could you please tell me what kind of a strap you have on your Planet Orient Black? Could you show more pics of it as well as tell where you got it?
Thanks.


----------



## tankbustaz

bambini said:


> nice collection tankbustaz and jdmfetish!


thanks bro



jdmfetish said:


> badazzwach = bad ass watch = nice
> 
> bambini thank you


haha bad ass watch, i see i see, LOL



Krosya said:


> Nice Collection. Could you please tell me what kind of a strap you have on your Planet Orient Black? Could you show more pics of it as well as tell where you got it?
> Thanks.


hi krosya, I'm using original seiko calf leather 26mm


----------



## tankbustaz

more orient ..........

orient 40th anniversary black with light brown strap (with better serial number)









orient multiyear with leather strap, i love the complexity of the dial









orient neo 70s with black leather









orient white millenium with leather strao









and my lovely orient rally blue leather version


----------



## tankbustaz

new collection added:

ray raven









new 2012 m-force red beast


----------



## chanwengyan

Nice Collection!
Im interest to get myself an Orient Multi-Year, I love the complex dial.
May I know what is your wrist size? 
I only have a tiny 6-inch wrist, quite worry that I couldnt handle a 44mm+ Multi-Year.


----------



## cabfrank

Quite the collection, congrats! How good is the lume on the full lume dial?


----------



## anbu

Wow! That's amazing. Impressive collection man. 

So when are you gonna get the Orient 300m?


----------



## tankbustaz

chanwengyan said:


> Nice Collection!
> Im interest to get myself an Orient Multi-Year, I love the complex dial.
> May I know what is your wrist size?
> I only have a tiny 6-inch wrist, quite worry that I couldnt handle a 44mm+ Multi-Year.


yup, the dial is great, my wrist is 7inch



cabfrank said:


> Quite the collection, congrats! How good is the lume on the full lume dial?


the lume is bright!



anbu said:


> Wow! That's amazing. Impressive collection man.
> 
> So when are you gonna get the Orient 300m?


unfortunately, orient 300m is not available in my country for now


----------



## vladimirA

Great collection, and thanks for posting the wrist shots!!
What is the belt at King Diver 40th anniversary from first photo?


----------



## Dan83bz

tankbustaz said:


> yup, the dial is great, my wrist is 7inch
> 
> the lume is bright!
> 
> unfortunately, orient 300m is not available in my country for now


Have sent you a link via PM with a seller from EU that will ships to Indonesia and has good prices.  m the Blue and Black M-Diver 300m for about 330 USD shipped to you

Great collection. I have two of yours at the moment, the Millenium cream dial/blue hands and the "Planet" Orient Orange on bracelet. Both astounding watches with great accuracy.


----------



## flitz40

That's cool that you love Orient watches. I got an Orient watch for my first fathers day 7 years ago and its still running accurately strong. The prices are amazing. Anyone tell the Swiss yet?...lol


----------



## tankbustaz

vladimirA said:


> Great collection, and thanks for posting the wrist shots!!
> What is the belt at King Diver 40th anniversary from first photo?


thanks bro, It is home-made custom strap lol



Dan83bz said:


> Have sent you a link via PM with a seller from EU that will ships to Indonesia and has good prices.  m the Blue and Black M-Diver 300m for about 330 USD shipped to you
> 
> Great collection. I have two of yours at the moment, the Millenium cream dial/blue hands and the "Planet" Orient Orange on bracelet. Both astounding watches with great accuracy.


thanks for your effort bro, but the one that you PM me is the m-force 200m, not the 300m orient diver
thanks again bro, Planet orient is a great watch!



flitz40 said:


> That's cool that you love Orient watches. I got an Orient watch for my first fathers day 7 years ago and its still running accurately strong. The prices are amazing. Anyone tell the Swiss yet?...lol


wear in good health bro!


----------



## tankbustaz

I just love this watch
the blue dial version is sooooooo much better than the other colors, 
especially compared with the black dial, so boring IMHO
so beautiful with brown leather strap

let me know what you think


----------



## hotriverstone

Mine says hi!


----------



## Monocrom

Oh man, some sweet pics in this thread. Keep em' coming, guys.


----------



## rybak

Monocrom said:


> Oh man, some sweet pics in this thread. Keep em' coming, guys.


Sir, Your order... ;-)


----------



## Monocrom

Can I have fries with that awesomeness? :-!


----------



## rybak

Monocrom said:


> Can I have fries with that awesomeness? :-!


Of course.

I'll send You fries by UPS and You can print the photo by yourself ;-)

Well, there is a watch missing on the foto above - this one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/what-orient-you-wearing-today-716992-14.html#post5560698


----------



## ofey

Impressive commitment to the brand!


----------



## kore

great collection.. nice keeper


----------



## n1ko2001

tankbustaz said:


> orient white millenium with leather strap


I think im gonna write mr Claus to have this on my x-mas wish list


----------



## oc_in_fw

n1ko2001 said:


> I think im gonna write mr Claus to have this on my x-mas wish list


I will be getting my first Orient in February (Bday) and I am so torn about whether the Millenium or M-Force will be my first (but maybe not last) Orient.


----------



## n1ko2001

oc_in_fw said:


> I will be getting my first Orient in February (Bday) and I am so torn about whether the Millenium or M-Force will be my first (but maybe not last) Orient.


M-Force should be in higher priority (daily watch), millenium is more like a watch u need with tuxedo, imho


----------



## oc_in_fw

n1ko2001 said:


> M-Force should be in higher priority (daily watch), millenium is more like a watch u need with tuxedo, imho


Not to hijack, but I am leaning more that way. Maybe I will go the Millenium route if I get promoted from being a worker to an office weenie (new position coming up next year).

on edit:I have already picked out my promotion pen- a Pelikan M800


----------



## tankbustaz

n1ko2001 said:


> M-Force should be in higher priority (daily watch), millenium is more like a watch u need with tuxedo, imho


m-force is great for daily beater



oc_in_fw said:


> Not to hijack, but I am leaning more that way. Maybe I will go the Millenium route if I get promoted from being a worker to an office weenie (new position coming up next year).
> 
> on edit:I have already picked out my promotion pen- a Pelikan M800


buy both, lol
millenium for office-hours, m-force for weekend


----------



## kthwai

wow... bro tankbustaz is actually HERE 
i've never seen your huge ORIENT collection in _kaskus_ before. and i'm amazed... especially by the Tourist GMT.
there's an offer recently in _kaskus_ but alas, it has no spare bracelet to resize.
yes, 22mm straps are easy to replace the bracelet, but i just love the original bracelet combination, and i guess that keeps me from pulling the trigger.
or are you bored of yours? LOL


----------



## tankbustaz

haha hello masbroooooo, thanks you for the kind words, nice to see you here too

FYI, the tourist's lug width is 21mm, not 22mm
and that bracelet is well-made, omega style bracelet



kthwai said:


> wow... bro tankbustaz is actually HERE
> i've never seen your huge ORIENT collection in _kaskus_ before. and i'm amazed... especially by the Tourist GMT.
> there's an offer recently in _kaskus_ but alas, it has no spare bracelet to resize.
> yes, 22mm straps are easy to replace the bracelet, but i just love the original bracelet combination, and i guess that keeps me from pulling the trigger.
> or are you bored of yours? LOL


----------



## Surfstang2020

Nice collection for sure 


Sent from your moms phone


----------



## tankbustaz

Surfstang2020 said:


> Nice collection for sure
> 
> Sent from your moms phone


thank you bro

orient senator cream dial & orient white bambino


----------



## smoothsweephand

Great pix Tank. I happen to like leather straps instead of bracelets too. Just bought a new Ray blue dial and added a Hirsch heavy calf in dark brown.


----------



## smoothsweephand

How is the quality of the lume on the 40th anniversary??? I like your pic with the light brown strap.


----------



## tankbustaz

smoothsweephand said:


> Great pix Tank. I happen to like leather straps instead of bracelets too. Just bought a new Ray blue dial and added a Hirsch heavy calf in dark brown.


thanks bro
all Orients are better with leather straps lol



smoothsweephand said:


> How is the quality of the lume on the 40th anniversary??? I like your pic with the light brown strap.


the lume is pathetic, 40th anniversary king diver is one of the worst in the term of quality and QC from Orient


----------



## tankbustaz

ray raven with black leather









lovely black beast with black leather


----------



## GTR83

The 40th anniversary can be improved by reluming. Local watchmakers can do it for $20, H. 

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tankbustaz

GTR83 said:


> The 40th anniversary can be improved by reluming. Local watchmakers can do it for $20, H.
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 2


wowww, nice info bro G


----------



## awcwsp01

I just picked up a Blue Tourist and a Green Multiyear. No pics, still waiting on the Fed Ex guy. I just really got into watches 2 months ago, and have heard all kinds of good things about Orient. And they're excellent for my price point. Real problem is, they have so many models I dig, I'm gonna end up with a damn case full.


----------



## Gawain

That's your real problem.. LOL
My real problem is a way to finance my desires and wants...........



awcwsp01 said:


> I just picked up a Blue Tourist and a Green Multiyear. No pics, still waiting on the Fed Ex guy. I just really got into watches 2 months ago, and have heard all kinds of good things about Orient. And they're excellent for my price point. Real problem is, they have so many models I dig, I'm gonna end up with a damn case full.


----------



## Surfstang2020




----------



## Willmax

tankbustaz said:


> I just love this watch
> the blue dial version is sooooooo much better than the other colors,
> especially compared with the black dial, so boring IMHO
> so beautiful with brown leather strap
> 
> let me know what you think


Wow, amazing collection you've got there and this Red Orient beast with brown leather strap is a fantastic combo.
I am also a bit of Orient guy myself, just recently got a brand new Blue Ray.









By the way if you looking to add any of the following to your collection let me know ;-) 300m He valve Poseidon Divers and 200m Divers.


----------



## PACHECO

My small Orient collection......


----------



## Willmax

PACHECO said:


> View attachment 1488462
> 
> View attachment 1488465
> 
> 
> My small Orient collection......


Wonderful pictures, 
You are off to a great start camarada!


----------



## longxek

spectacular. great collection


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello Orients fans worldwide 

I fell in love with the brand 3/4 years ago when i started my interests in the watch universe... Orient was absolutley unknown to me as a watch maker,but here and there i read about them and become more interested in the brand and trying to learn everything about them... Even now i recall the sensation when i first type in the Google search, the words: *Vintage Orient Watches

*Ever since,started collecting some of them even if i don't pretend to collect them...










My first ever Orient watch bought in an second hand store... Cost me 29 euros but run like a new one,fantastic...










The Multi Year Calendar was my second one... Good time keeper too!










The third Orient... by now, traded! Can't live with that multi faced crystal, but was a good time keeper too...










Another cheap watch in second hand store... I call it: the Crab!










Orient Worldiver,one of the _must have _Orients for me,and works like the new ones!










Another _must have _that i was lucky enough to get... This watch came to me with some faults but will keep it with me...










The so called _Marshall,_keeping good time..._










_Another recent watch from Orient,the famous _Bambino... G_ood time keeper too...

Do i need more? maybe not, because my goal is use all of them in an regular basis and i got enough Orient watches to deal with...
Ok,maybe just one more... Orient King Diver in coulorful dial with an 469 caliber!


----------



## tankbustaz

Pedro Pereira said:


> Hello Orients fans worldwide
> 
> I fell in love with the brand 3/4 years ago when i started my interests in the watch universe... Orient was absolutley unknown to me as a watch maker,but here and there i read about them and become more interested in the brand and trying to learn everything about them... Even now i recall the sensation when i first type in the Google search, the words: *Vintage Orient Watches
> 
> *Ever since,started collecting some of them even if i don't pretend to collect them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever Orient watch bought in an second hand store... Cost me 29 euros but run like a new one,fantastic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Multi Year Calendar was my second one... Good time keeper too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third Orient... by now, traded! Can't live with that multi faced crystal, but was a good time keeper too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another cheap watch in second hand store... I call it: the Crab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orient Worldiver,one of the _must have _Orients for me,and works like the new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another _must have _that i was lucky enough to get... This watch came to me with some faults but will keep it with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The so called _Marshall,_keeping good time..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Another recent watch from Orient,the famous _Bambino... G_ood time keeper too...
> 
> Do i need more? maybe not, because my goal is use all of them in an regular basis and i got enough Orient watches to deal with...
> Ok,maybe just one more... Orient King Diver in coulorful dial with an 469 caliber!


wowww, very nice collection 
some pretty rare orient watches


----------



## Bezelbub

I started collecting over five years ago and still can't stop!


----------



## cabfrank

Wow, incredible!


----------



## guspech750

Awesome pics of awesome watches!!


----------



## Dan83bz

Bezelbub said:


> I started collecting over five years ago and still can't stop!
> 
> View attachment 2642714


Nice full boxes you've got there


----------



## Gai

It must a headache everytime to choose what to wear for the day. But both Tank and Bezelbub collection of Orients is truly mind boggling!!


----------



## Bezelbub

Thanks Guys. The empty boxes are from the non-Orient watches I have that I took out for the picture. Yes I do have quite a few, but I bought most when Orient just started to enter the U.S. market. It was routine back then to have OWUSA to have a 50% discount code, and I was also able to find some of their high grade models of Orients at crazy low prices on Amazon. In fact all of my Orients wouldn't come close to the price of an entry level used Rolex! Some will sit for over a year or more without wearing them, but when I do, they still keep fantastic time. I sometimes wonder, looking at the increased problems I see at WUS with recent Orient purchases and their increased popularity here in the U.S., that the final adjustment of the timing of the movements seem to have declined compared to the same movements I got years ago. One thing I would like to mention to those of you tracking timing of your Orient, in particular those models without power reserve indicators or winding hacking feature, is that once you have the watch running wait 24 hours before you do a time comparison so that the watch can settle in before a time check. Of course I have read threads here at WUS where members have had problems long after this period. Sadly, I think this indicates, with Orient's increased popularity, a decline in quality control. I have only had to return two of my many Orients for non-running problems, and opened up another two to regulate for better time keeping.


Regards,

Paul


----------



## OrientAndyUK

My little collection:-


Orient Collection (Jan 2014) 01 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


----------



## Dan83bz

OrientAndyUK said:


> My little collection:-
> 
> 
> 
> Orient Collection (Jan 2014) 01 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Great pieces! Love that Poseidon!


----------



## Lavie

my collection 
Flight, Ray, Captain, "Zorro "


----------



## afqwatch

Lavie said:


> View attachment 3564978
> my collection
> Flight, Ray, Captain, "Zorro "


Cool collection Lavie |>|>|>.
BTW, which model is the 3rd one from the left?

Wear in good health.
Cheers,


----------



## Lavie

The Captain, TT11002B


----------

